# Religious Topic Threads



## Colin (Mar 30, 2010)

Please DON'T post threads that discuss religion as they usually always offend someone and end up in trouble. thank you



> Rule 2 - Be tolerant of all other users. Remember, we have members of all ages and levels of experience and enthusiasm, of *different nationalities, religions and cultures*. Rude or racist remarks and hurtfully sarcastic comments will be deleted and you will be penalised. Bear in mind that a sarcastic comment that an adult would laugh at may be hurtful to a young member.


----------



## Colin (Apr 17, 2012)

General Rule 7 - Leave all non-herpetology related posts within the "Chit Chat" forum, in which you can talk about anything you wish (*within guidelines left to the discretion of the Moderators/Administrators**).*

No more religion threads, sexual orientation threads, politics threads or controversial threads thank you..


----------



## FAY (Nov 5, 2012)

Please take note:::


----------

